
Apache PDFBox 2.0.10 released - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201806.mbox/%3C04da0a16-8d75-a5ba-25e0-dcf3e27870ab%40apache.org%3E
======
steipete
PDFBox is great for basic PDF editing in Java and Android-Land.

If falls short when you need UI to render a document as well. We often see
people upgrading to PSPDFKit for Android for that, more performance, and
commercial support:

[http://pspdfkit.com/android](http://pspdfkit.com/android)

</Shameless Self Promo>

------
yjftsjthsd-h
"The Apache PDFBox library is an open source Java tool for working with PDF
documents."

(for anyone else who hadn't heard of it before)

